# Help me outsmart my GSD!



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I dread when my dog is prescribed antibiotics, because he hates taking them. I have bought pill pockets, but he quickly figured out that the pill was in there and refuses to eat them now. I have covered the pill with peanut butter he licks the peanut butter off and leaves the pill there, then I rolled it into a slice of lunch meat, this worked a few times, but now he eats the meat and drops the pill back on the ground. I am out of ideas, any new idea's will be appreciated!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I've used, cheese cubes, and stuck it in the middle, give him two regular cheese cubes, and the pill is in the third, and give in a regular last one, but make him work for them, so he gets so excited for it, by the time treat three comes, he won't think the pill is in there.

We used butter too, umm, I dropped it in pups dish in the middle of food, never noticed it, she ate awful fast. Try the cheese thing, good luck!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

What about cut up hot dogs? Slice a hole just big enough for the pill. It might work???


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

What about opening the dog's mouth, holding the lower jaw open and then pushing the pill down as far as you can with your hand? That's what I usually do, and It's pretty easy for me.

ETA: Sometimes I don't even have to push the pill, I just drop it and that's it. Done


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Pillgun?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

These are all great ideas, and I am willing to try any and all of them. LOL, Lin, I actually thought you were joking when you said pill gun, bcs I'd never heard of that before. I actually googled it as not to make a fool out of myself, and there it was a pill gun! Still laughing at myself, but I may just check in the local pet store for one. 

Helios, as far as opening his mouth, that is not an easy thing to do at all, he clamps his mouth shut, and it is very difficult to force it open!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Im lucky both my guys eat their food and dont care if there are pills or not.

I've had good luck opening the mout dropping into the back of the throat closing the jaw and massaging up/down on the throat which promotes swallowing.

Also try sardines, hots dogs, cheeze wiz, melon, strawberries, raw chicken, raw beef, cottage cheese, ice cream, etc.

Also you can try a pill crusher sprinkling on some dog food (wet or dry), yougart etc.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with Helios, just push or drop the pill in. They will either get used to it (if the duration is long enough) or dislike it (but the duration isnt that long.) One of my dogs gets 4 pills in the morning and 3 at night, sometimes more. We say pilly the pooch and he sits (ok sometimes he lays) we open his mouth and dump them in. Follow that with a bowl of food or milk bone and all is well. My other dogs who do not take pills regularly also take pills OK when need be. We do not try to trick them with food because 1) it rarely works and 2) it can cause serious weight gain if the medication is taken long term.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

One of my friends thought she was successfully hiding her GSD's pills in treats (meat, peanut butter, etc.) -- until she had to move a large potted plant that was behind a recliner. Carefully hidden under a leaf of this plant were seven perfectly polished, completely undamaged pills.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Depending on the pill could you crush it and mix it in with the food with some liquid. Generally when I give pills like ester C which are huge pills, and sometimes tums to help with stomachs I will crush the pills into powder then sprinkle into a raw egg and stir.

the dogs lap up the raw egg like its ice cream and voila pill injested.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> These are all great ideas, and I am willing to try any and all of them. LOL, Lin, I actually thought you were joking when you said pill gun, bcs I'd never heard of that before. I actually googled it as not to make a fool out of myself, and there it was a pill gun! Still laughing at myself, but I may just check in the local pet store for one.
> 
> *Helios, as far as opening his mouth, that is not an easy thing to do at all, he clamps his mouth shut, and it is very difficult to force it open*!


Ah  Not an easy thing then; Helios doesn't seem to mind me opening his mouth; What about offering him hotdogs like you would offer him the pill? You show him the hotdog, then open his mouth and drop it down there, you'll get him used to the idea of opening mouth=food so that he won't clamp his mouth shut when you give him the pill?.


----------

